# Autotrail Frontier Range - rear reflectors



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

If you've got a van that looks similar to the pic below you may want to check the fixing of the rear reflectors (bottom right of the pic).

Whilst in a very hot south of France recently, one of my reflectors dropped off. Fortunately we were parked so I didn't lose it completely. The reflectors were simply fixed on with double sided tape and with the full heat of the afternoon sun the adhesive had given way.

I've just refixed both with a bolt and Sikaflex so there's no way they are coming off now!


----------

